# 

## GlaVred

! ""         
 ,    !  . ( ,    )          .
   ,          .       . ! 
**
    ,        . 
 !

----------


## andy

> ! ""         
>  ,    !  . ( ,    )          .
>    ,          .       . ! 
> **
>     ,        . 
>  !

     "" ?  ?

----------


## GlaVred

.   1500    (, , ).    - 100 ./ -  ( 10 ).     .

----------


## andy

> .   1500    (, , ).    - 100 ./ -  ( 10 ).     .

----------


## 23q

> 

   , wifi-      ""    ( "wifi"  "wifi"    ""),          .   wifi    ,     .

----------

-    .

----------


## alexx76

> ! ""         
>  ,    !  . ( ,    )          .
>    ,          .       . !n 
> **
>     ,        . 
>  !

----------


## GlaVred

> , wifi-      ""    ( "wifi"  "wifi"    ""),          .   wifi    ,     .

      ?       ))   

> 

       ,

----------

